# Bait



## moabrocks (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello all -

I have a question for you all. I have been trying to find some meal worms for the last few ice fishing trips and everyone seems to be out. Sportsman, Dicks, Harmons ... didn't have any on Saturday and the two weeks ago sportsman only had these little dinky ones.

Any ideas on a good reliable spot to pick these up? or maybe I should go into raising my own? http://www.sialis.org/raisingmealworms.htm

Thanks,
Bryant


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I read in another thread that Petsmart has them...got'a fed the little critters at the pet store :mrgreen: ...give them a try...also WalMart carries them also :wink: :wink:


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I heard that there was going to be a problem this year with them back in August. I ordered some off the internet. It was $20 for 500 worms. I just keep them in the fridge and haven't had any problems with them. I don't remember the name of the website but if you google meal worms there are plenty out there.
Cory


----------



## moabrocks (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys ... Petsmart sounds like the place then. I tried Walmart and they were out also. I was supprised to see so many places sell them online ... I may have to order some up online at the begining of the season and try and keep them around.

- Bryant
Thank


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had to make a Pup restocking run to Petsmart and they do sell meal worms and waxies but they too are out and had a sign stating the meal worms there is a shortage nation wide...than popped next door to Sportsman in Riverdale and SW did have quite a few waxies in the fridge... :wink: :wink:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

any pet store carries meal worms, that's where I buy mine


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

I pick up some Meal worms or Super worms at the Pets Mart in Layton... The looked like meal worms on Steroids. They worked pretty good at East Canyon this weekend.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was told about the shortage by the guys as Anglers Den in Roy, so I hit Smith and Edwards. They had a bunch but they are all on the small side. No waxworms there.


----------

